# Sunrise from Midland



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Actually had a few minutes this morning to take a few pictures..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Stunning job on most of it, but dang that blue pressure tank bugs my eyes...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I really hadn't noticed it until you pointed it out.. I agree it was a distraction. It's now gone. (-:**


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Hello stranger*

Congratulations on getting to take advantage of a beautiful morning. Love the shot, but it reminds me of a debate we had here awhile back about level horizons vs. vertical perpendiculars. Like this just the way it is.

Straight shot I'm assuming makes it more impressive.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Actually it's a three shot HDR but very gentile on the slidders. If I got it past you I'm going to lock down those settings! (-:**


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks great Arlon...

Could I convince you to resize the original three to about 800 pixel width and post them up here?

Dick


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great sky.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Formula4Fish said:


> Looks great Arlon...
> 
> Could I convince you to resize the original three to about 800 pixel width and post them up here?
> 
> Dick


I'll try to dig them out this evening..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Dick, here are the links to the larger pics you asked for. Just click on the image and it will take you to the larger version. Play with them all you want.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank Arlon,

I sent them to my brother-in-law, whom I'm trying to show the value of HDR. Super example!

Dick


----------

